# A Few Pics of My Yard



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Here is a link to a few pics of my haunt, (I know I took too many of the witch!). Be gentle now, I am an amateur at this,(and at photograhphy!). The night pics did not come out too well as I could not turn off the flash. I will have my newly made fog chiller working in the graveyard on Halloween.:devil:

Pictures by ScaryGodmother_2007 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/100_0311


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the little skellie hanging from the chains. Looking good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics 
I love those skelly spiders
nice witch and cat on the stump too


----------

